# Parts for a surge vac pump



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

I am looking for parts to a surge sp11 vacuum pump.I need a connecting rod.Also if anyone has a complete pump they would sell.Would purchase an sp22 as well if out there.
Thanks,Lee


----------

